# Regler reparieren



## Moroso (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ,
ich suche jemanden der einen älteren Regler reparieren kann. 
2 Digitalanzeigen auf dem Display sind dunkel, sonst funktioniert alles.
Für einen Fachmann mit den nötigen Werkzeugen sicher kein Problem.
Kann das jemand hier, oder gibt es eine Adresse (Firma) die so was machen.
Natürlich offiziell und mit Bezahlung
MfG
Moroso


----------



## sps-concept (19 Dezember 2009)

*Reparatur*

Hallo,

versuchs mal bei Eichler -> siehe oben Banner.

André


----------



## thomass5 (27 Dezember 2009)

Ein guter alter Radio/Fernsehmonteur sollte soetwas auch können
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (28 Dezember 2009)

Ein guter alter Radio/Fernsehmonteur sollte soetwas auch können
Thomas


----------



## Niemur (13 Januar 2010)

Wir machen soetwas!

Gruß
Thoralf


----------

